# Truck Bed setup



## kooba (Oct 8, 2006)

Would like to see some pictures of how your set up is for storage and how you mounted your portable dog kennel in the back of the truck bed. Starting to make a storage box and have the kennel on top but would like to see what others have did. thanks. kooba.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

I dont have any pics but i can explain what i do..

I have a topper for the dodge, i have a tool box for all of the gear for the dogs. If i make them ride in the back i toss their crates in and tie them down. Or they get the back seat if they are being good.if they ride n the backseat my guns ride in the cab in the front seat. Spoiled dogs.. sheeze..


----------

